# Dr. Recklinghausen importance in the plot



## Hitomi Camacho (Jun 5, 2012)

hello!

My players are about to end the Dying Skyseer and they managed to scape with both de Dr. Wolfgang and the documents (they quickly found the scape at the church and they didn`t pay much attention to Leone's threats)

But two  days later one of the agent got a box with the eye of one ex-girlfriend and a note "we want the doctor and the papers, this night". The problem is that the same day they are already at McBannin manor so the "whole" operation whould have been uncovered. With this in mind I though the logical move will be just killing the girl and forget about everything unless the Ob really need Dr. Wolfgang skill. 

In this case Leone would throw an ambush using the dragonborn brothers. Do you feel realistic this approach (using a valuable asset like the arsonist to get the Doctor back and risking to lose them) or would the Ob act more carefully? (Hey, they know the plot with the mayor, there's no point in getting in more trouble)


----------



## Colmarr (Jun 5, 2012)

The way I see it, the Ob want Dr Recklingshausen only because he spoke to Nilasa before she died and was given the documents (and had enough time to read them).

If Macbannin's role has been fully exposed, then neither Recklingshausen or the documents pose any further threat to the Ob and they wouldn't waste resources on trying to recover them. If Macbannin's role hasn't been fully compromised (such as if the PCs don't know about the souls powering the witchoil), there may still be some desire to recover the documents and cut off that avenue of enquiry.

As for the ex-girlfriend, I don't think Leone would kill her out of hand. He has a temper (see Digging for Lies) and he's  certainly unscrupulous, but I don't think he's the kind to kill needlessly. If there is no reason to kill the girl, have him let her go, maybe even with a note to the PCs congratulating them on their success. 

Nothing throws players quite like a villain with shades of grey.


----------



## Hitomi Camacho (Jun 5, 2012)

Well I was thinking about just killing the girl but letting her go with a note seems a really god idea! thanks for the advice


----------



## Rugult (Jun 5, 2012)

Minor spoilers below...

The Ob' have been interested in Recklinghausen for a while.  MacBannin is not 'in the know' about the Ob's interest, so his motives for getting a hold of Wolfgang are separate.

Adventure 4 introduces two NPCs who are related to Wolfgang, and gives a greater idea of the feats he is capable of.  One such NPC is what made the Ob interested in Wolfgang in the first place.

Adventure 5 will highlight the Ob's interest in Wolfgang when they approach him with an offer...


----------



## Hitomi Camacho (Jun 6, 2012)

Well it seems the Ob will go the "soft" way with Dr. Wolfgang on part 5 so I won't push further this way, plus, if Dr. join the Ob i think my players would just rage "We have gone through this only to see you join the evil guys?! seems a great scene.


----------



## Lwaxy (Jun 6, 2012)

Why, oh why, did they have to give that name? I *live* in Recklinghausen and it is so irritating


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 6, 2012)

Population 120,000, out of a world of 7 billion, and you happen to a) play the same game as me, b) visit the website I write for, and c) be interested in the product I'm writing, after d) I use a name one of my players came up with 8 years ago.

That's just wildly unlikely.

Recklinghausen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hitomi Camacho (Jun 6, 2012)

World is just great!


----------



## Lwaxy (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah, it's amazing. And it put the AP on the list of stuff my players want to try, although they were originally skeptics.  But, with someone named like our town it has to be fun.


----------

